# Wu/Hao Taiji



## Xue Sheng (May 11, 2007)

Wu/Hao Taiji


----------



## Nobody (May 14, 2007)

Yea i see i haveing a influence in other styles to.
The start, connect, open, close are very important.  The thing that got me is that it is hard to find someone that has studied it but when i did this old lady studied it an did not know that this was what she was doing.  She just called Wu Tai Chi Chuan and she learned it over in China but that is how i got the form was from her.  What i found interesting is how Jou Tsung Hwa put the information about it in his book.  She really did not care what the style came from she would just teach it the way she knew it an thought it was good for health.


----------

